# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  ποναω...

## Μαύρη Ζωή

Πρεπει να μιλησω γιατι θα τρελαθω 
χτες το βραδυ εχασα τον ανθρωπο μου 
μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα εφυγε απο κοντα μου
την μια στιγμη μου μιλαγε και περπαταγε και μετα παει..........
στη διαδρομη για το νοσοκομειο εφυγε............
εγω διπλα του να περναω κοκκινα και να ουρλιαζω κλαιγοντας
πως τελειωνει ενας ανθρωπος σε λιγα λεπτα;;;
το μυαλο μου παει να φυγει
γιατι εφυγε με αυτον τον τροπο;;;
πως θα μπορεσω να ζησω χωρις ΤΑ ΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ

----------


## Αποστολια

Καταρχήν συλλυπητήρια. Είναι πολύ άσχημο να χανεις τον άνθρωπο σου από τη μια στιγμη στην άλλη. Θέλει κουράγιο και δύναμη.

----------


## KARMA

Συλλυπητήρια για τον χαμό σου, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανες ήταν να κάνεις εγγραφή στο φόρουμ και να μας το πεις.. Έχασες έναν άνθρωπο και μπαίνεις κάνεις λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ να μας το πεις? Αυτή ήταν η πρώτη σκέψη σου? Εγώ θα πενθουσα και δεν θα μιλούσα σε κανέναν ένα μήνα το λιγότερο από την θλίψη. 

Εστάλη από RNE-L21 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> Πρεπει να μιλησω γιατι θα τρελαθω 
> χτες το βραδυ εχασα τον ανθρωπο μου 
> μεσα σε λιγα λεπτα εφυγε απο κοντα μου
> την μια στιγμη μου μιλαγε και περπαταγε και μετα παει..........
> στη διαδρομη για το νοσοκομειο εφυγε............
> εγω διπλα του να περναω κοκκινα και να ουρλιαζω κλαιγοντας
> πως τελειωνει ενας ανθρωπος σε λιγα λεπτα;;;
> το μυαλο μου παει να φυγει
> γιατι εφυγε με αυτον τον τροπο;;;
> πως θα μπορεσω να ζησω χωρις ΤΑ ΜΑΤΑΚΙΑ ΜΟΥΥΥΥΥΥ


Συλληπητήρια και κουράγιο! Πώς έγινε αυτό το πράγμα ξαφνικά; Είχε κάποια χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας;

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

Απαντησες μονος-η ΕΣΥ....
Εγω εγραψα εδω σαν ημερολογιο πεστο 
γιατι αν δεν εγραψα-ω θα τρελαθω

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Συλληπητήρια και κουράγιο! Πώς έγινε αυτό το πράγμα ξαφνικά; Είχε κάποια χρόνια προβλήματα υγείας;


Ευχαριστω,
Ενας ανθρωπος χωρις γνωστα προβληματα υγεια 54 χρονων εφυγε σαν πουλι σε λιγα λεπτα....

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Συλλυπητήρια...

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Θα κάνεις κουράγιο τώρα, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Αν τον αγαπάς πραγματικά θα προσπαθήσεις να αντέξεις. Αυτό θέλει και ο ίδιος από σένα. Δεν θέλει να σε βλέπει να είσαι χάλια, δεν το ήθελε που έφυγε, δεν το περίμενε καν!
Όπως νιώθεις εσύ που χωρίσατε τόσο βίαια και ξαφνικά, έτσι κι αυτός δεν το περίμενε αυτό και δεν θα θέλει να σε νιώθει καταρρακωμένη.
Τι να πω! Είναι τόσο βίαιο πράγμα ο θάνατος! Βίαιο και απάνθρωπο...

----------


## airetikos

Κάρμα σε συμπαθώ φίλε αλλά η κοπέλα μπήκε να εκφράσει το πόνο της δε μπήκε να κάνει χαβαλέ. Κρίμα για τον άνθρωπο, προσπάθησε να γίνεις έτσι όπως θα ήθελε αυτός να είσαι. Συλλυπητήρια.

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Συλλυπητήρια...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Θα κάνεις κουράγιο τώρα, δεν γίνεται αλλιώς. Αν τον αγαπάς πραγματικά θα προσπαθήσεις να αντέξεις. Αυτό θέλει και ο ίδιος από σένα. Δεν θέλει να σε βλέπει να είσαι χάλια, δεν το ήθελε που έφυγε, δεν το περίμενε καν!
> Όπως νιώθεις εσύ που χωρίσατε τόσο βίαια και ξαφνικά, έτσι κι αυτός δεν το περίμενε αυτό και δεν θα θέλει να σε νιώθει καταρρακωμένη.
> Τι να πω! Είναι τόσο βίαιο πράγμα ο θάνατος! Βίαιο και απάνθρωπο...


Δεν το χωραει το μυαλο μου....δεν αντεχει η ψυχη μου
ονειρο ειναι δεν μπορει

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Κάρμα σε συμπαθώ φίλε αλλά η κοπέλα μπήκε να εκφράσει το πόνο της δε μπήκε να κάνει χαβαλέ. Κρίμα για τον άνθρωπο, προσπάθησε να γίνεις έτσι όπως θα ήθελε αυτός να είσαι. Συλλυπητήρια.


Σε ευχαριστω για την κατανοηση φιλε μου παντα υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που κατακρινουν το 'διαφορετικο'
λιγες σκεψεις αφησα εδω
σαν να μιλαω στον εαυτο μου
προσπαθω να καταλαβω 
να βγαλω απο μεσα μου μερικα απο αυτα που νιωθω

----------


## Nightshark

Συλληπτήρια..

Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## geodim

λυπάμαι πολύ , είναι σκληρός ο θάνατος και ακόμη πιο σκληρός όταν έρχεται πρόωρα και απροσδόκητα. Κουράγιο στις δύσκολες μέρες που έχεις μπροστά σου. Θρήνησε τον άνθρωπό σου όπως νομίζεις και όσο νομίζεις. Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη, αλλά θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Όπως είπε και η Κασσανδρα, σκέψου ο σύντροφός σου πως θα ήθελε να ζεις και πράξε το. Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να τον θυμάσαι.

----------


## giorgos panou

Συλλυπητήρια και απο μενα! Ευχομαι ελαφρη το χωμα που τον σκεπαζει.
Αληθεια, αν δεν σε ενοχλει, απο τι εφυγε ο ανθρωπος σου?

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Συλληπτήρια..
> 
> Εστάλη από Mi A2 Lite στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> λυπάμαι πολύ , είναι σκληρός ο θάνατος και ακόμη πιο σκληρός όταν έρχεται πρόωρα και απροσδόκητα. Κουράγιο στις δύσκολες μέρες που έχεις μπροστά σου. Θρήνησε τον άνθρωπό σου όπως νομίζεις και όσο νομίζεις. Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη, αλλά θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα νιώσεις καλύτερα. Όπως είπε και η Κασσανδρα, σκέψου ο σύντροφός σου πως θα ήθελε να ζεις και πράξε το. Είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για να τον θυμάσαι.


Οσο περνανε οι μερες .... οι ωρες νιωθω και χειροτερα, δεν μπορω να ηρεμησω ,δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω για να ησυχαζω καποιες ωρες κατεφυγα σε ηρεμιστικο....Νιωθω πως εχασα το εδαφος απο τα ποδια μου..

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Συλλυπητήρια και απο μενα! Ευχομαι ελαφρη το χωμα που τον σκεπαζει.
> Αληθεια, αν δεν σε ενοχλει, απο τι εφυγε ο ανθρωπος σου?


Ευχαριστω
Οξυ εμφραγμα του μυοκαρδιου

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

Το χειροτερο ειναι την νυχτα
δεν μπορω να ησυχασω
τα ηρεμιστικα δεν βοηθανε
κλεινω λιγο τα ματια και νιωθω την παρουσια του
σηκωνομαι.... ψαχνω.... γυρω ...τιποτα...
παρακαλαω νυχτα μερα ο θεος να αναπαυσει την ψυχη του....

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Καλημέρα. Έχεις κάποιους ανθρώπους στον περίγυρό σου να σε στηρίξουν; Εννοώ, συγγενείς ή φίλους. 
Βοηθάει να μιλάς με τους ανθρώπους και να μην μένεις πολύ μόνη σου, στις σκέψεις σου. Η συναναστροφή γενικά βοηθάει να απαλύνει ο πόνος.

----------


## Macgyver

Συλληπητηρια , δυσκολη κατασταση , δεν αντιμετωπιζεται ευκολα ........... θελει τον χρονο της .....

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Καλημέρα. Έχεις κάποιους ανθρώπους στον περίγυρό σου να σε στηρίξουν; Εννοώ, συγγενείς ή φίλους. 
> Βοηθάει να μιλάς με τους ανθρώπους και να μην μένεις πολύ μόνη σου, στις σκέψεις σου. Η συναναστροφή γενικά βοηθάει να απαλύνει ο πόνος.


Μιλαω οσο μπορω και αντεχω....ευχαριστω το θεο που μου εδωσε καλες φιλες που μπορω να μιλησω και με στηριζουν οσο μπορουν. Σε ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

> Συλληπητηρια , δυσκολη κατασταση , δεν αντιμετωπιζεται ευκολα ........... θελει τον χρονο της .....


Ευχαριστω
Το κακο ειναι οτι μερα με την μερα νιωθω και πιο ασχημα
νομιζω πως φταιω και πως θα μπορουσα να εχω κανει κατι για να προλαβω να τον σωσω.............

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ευχαριστω
> Το κακο ειναι οτι μερα με την μερα νιωθω και πιο ασχημα
> νομιζω πως φταιω και πως θα μπορουσα να εχω κανει κατι για να προλαβω να τον σωσω.............


Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου θα απαλυνουν οι πληγες σου.πάντως σίγουρα δεν ευθυνεσαι εσύ για κάτι.

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

Περνάω, εκεί που σταματάει ο ουρανός
που φεύγει η μέρα βιαστική γι’ άλλο ταξίδι
πώς να σε πιάσω που μπροστά μου είναι ο γκρεμός
και η σκιά σου παίζει ερωτικό παιχνίδι.

Περπάτησα στο δρόμο σου για να σε συναντήσω
ό, τι κι αν είχα σου `δωσα χωρίς να σε γνωρίσω, 
περπάτησα στα χάδια σου που μου `παν τα σημάδια
μα εσύ μου λείπεις μάτια μου και χάνομαι τα βράδια.

Περνάω, εκεί που τελειώνει η μοναξιά
και τα πουλιά μου τραγουδούν τον ερχομό σου
μα μπαινοβγαίνεις στ’ όνειρό μου, εσύ, κρυφά
και δε μ’ αφήνεις για να δω το πρόσωπό σου.

Περπάτησα στο δρόμο σου για να σε συναντήσω
ό, τι κι αν είχα σου `δωσα χωρίς να σε γνωρίσω, 
περπάτησα στα χάδια σου που μου `παν τα σημάδια
μα εσύ μου λείπεις μάτια μου και χάνομαι τα βράδια.

----------


## thlimenamatia

> Περνάω, εκεί που σταματάει ο ουρανός
> που φεύγει η μέρα βιαστική γι’ άλλο ταξίδι
> πώς να σε πιάσω που μπροστά μου είναι ο γκρεμός
> και η σκιά σου παίζει ερωτικό παιχνίδι.
> 
> Περπάτησα στο δρόμο σου για να σε συναντήσω
> ό, τι κι αν είχα σου `δωσα χωρίς να σε γνωρίσω, 
> περπάτησα στα χάδια σου που μου `παν τα σημάδια
> μα εσύ μου λείπεις μάτια μου και χάνομαι τα βράδια.
> ...


πανεμορφο. μπραβο σου.

----------


## Olamaura

Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα. Περναω κατι παρομοιο με σενα και κοντευω να τρελαθω. Καθε μερα μου λειπει κ περισσοτερο ο ανθρωπος μου. Ξυπναω τα βραδια, τον βλεπω παντου. Νοιωθω να ειμαι σε απογνωση.

----------


## Μαύρη Ζωή

120 Μερες χωρις εσενα
2880 ωρες χωρις εσενα
172800 λεπτα χωρις εσενα
που ειναι το γελιο σου
που ειναι τα χαδια σου
που ειναι το βλμεμα σου
σε περιμενω και δεν ερχεσαι
νομιζω πως σε βλεπω μπροστα μου
σε νιωθω γυρω μου
ακουω την φωνη σου
φλας μπακ οι στιγμες μας
οι κουβεντες μας
τα τελευταια γελια μας
το φιλι που μου κοψε την ανασα μια ωρα πριν σε χασω
η εικονα σου στα ματια μου δεν ξεθωριαζει
Γιατιι ψυχη μου; Γιατι ματακια μου;

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Το χειροτερο ειναι την νυχτα
> δεν μπορω να ησυχασω
> τα ηρεμιστικα δεν βοηθανε
> κλεινω λιγο τα ματια και νιωθω την παρουσια του
> σηκωνομαι.... ψαχνω.... γυρω ...τιποτα...
> παρακαλαω νυχτα μερα ο θεος να αναπαυσει την ψυχη του....


καπιοι ανθρωποι γενιουνται υπερκινητικοι και το μυαλο τους υπερλειτουργει συνεχως

----------


## Demi71

Λυπάμαι πολύ.... Έχασα την μητέρα μου πριν εννέα μήνες περίπου. Κι εγώ με ηρεμιστικά στεκομουν ,είναι μεγάλος ο πόνος. Ο χρόνος θα τον απαλύνει σιγά σιγά. Δεν γνωρίζω αν έχεις παιδιά αλλά αν έχεις ένας λόγος παραπάνω να είσαι δυνατη για αυτα.

----------

